# LED Retrofit Troubleshooting Help Needed - Intermittent Flickering



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

shineretrofits said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask for your electrical expertise for an issue we are having on an LED retrofit.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a cold solder joint either in the bulb, or the driver.

Post pics of the retrofit kit, and how it is installed.


----------

